# My idea of a dog team



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Had back to back good days with the snares . these 5 today , another 5 yesterday . Finally got smart this year . both baits are at the bottom of the river hills and dragging coyotes out on a tobaggan is no fun . So I picked up a couple of rolls of 1/14 " poly rope from an old buddy and we load dogs on the sled , hook rope to the truck up top and up we go . Heres the hill almost 200 ft of steep bank, believe me it's steeper than it looks .lol . 7 at this site in last 2 days


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Dang--- that looks like a little parade of coyotes.lol.

Keep rack'in the fur in C2C. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, you should have one with a red nose. Congrats..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice ! Them are some furred up coyotes.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah, togetherness.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Not only furred up, they look FAT !!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow anytime you can get the QTYS you get in a few days, That is just good trapping by a men who know their stuff.

Cam...I paid close attention to the scenery in the background and it sure looks like the ground I trap. I am missing it this year, just texted the ranch owner and its -18 there. Would of made some good trapping weather for sure. I am being selfish but I would appreciate any and all photos you can keep post.

Thank you

Larry


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Will do Larry , got a regular ground blizzard going on here today , winds in excess of 60mph . Got or" had" some snares set on open country at a new bait , if the wind goes down tomorrow I'll try to get back in and reset . I'm not the best guy snaring up here or anywhere for that matter , I know of guys to the north of me that are catching upwards of 30 a week , but I will tell you that no one anywhere is having more fun at it than me . Each and everyday is like Christmas morning , never know what lies in store for you . The snow and cold weather have sure been a bonus in the catch count , now that it has warmed up it will be somewhat harder to keep it up . This last good catch dya , we had 4 on 1 site and lots of deer tracks as well . From my way of thinking the coyotes may very well have followed the deer thru and got hung up themselves , 5 snares had been knocked down by deer , just hoping the breakaways work if one gets hung up . If not ,there wont likely be much left of him when check time comes .


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Only one today but he's a dandy .. saw tracks around the edge of cattails wednesday so I set a snare and today I had a customer . I could see a little disturbance at the set but no coyote , glad he was covered .Reset the snare as area is still in good shape


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice one, nice set up. I see you had a skiff of snow.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Nicely done!!! I am evious.

Tell me Cam how do you bleach them so evenly! :look: :look: Its a beut!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Me too. I would love to trap. Colorado is not a trapper friendly state. They took away our ability to do so on 1/15/97. They outlawed conibear, foothold and snare traps here.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Nicely done!!! I am evious.
> 
> Tell me Cam how do you bleach them so evenly! :look: :look: Its a beut!


trade secret but I'll let you in on it .. It's called "genetics " ..lol . Merry Christmas everyone . Hope I have some more pics come boxing day .


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good stuff keep it up


----------

